# Mr Toads Courthouse



## UrbanX (Sep 29, 2013)

Apparently this was the court that inspired the courtroom in Wind in The Willows. Couldn’t tell you, I’ve never read it.


 

Ironically I started where most reprobates start, by dropping into the cells.




It was really dak in there, even this was a 15 sec exposure @ ISO400!







The interview rooms were grim:






Lovely corridors: tho:












The Main Courtroom –

Judges view:



Defendants View:



Publics view:



Just off to the side of where the judge & jury sit was a ‘Private Magistrates Room’







With a wig stand!




Up into the roof space, I was amazed to see that every craftsman that had worked on the building had signed and dated the beams.










Juvenile Court:










Cheers for looking.


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 29, 2013)

Wowsars thats a bit special!! Ace reportage and shots


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 29, 2013)

Cheers dude!


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 29, 2013)

That looks mint that does
good work X


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 30, 2013)

These are brilliant


----------



## Quattre (Sep 30, 2013)

Amazing place and beautiful pictures!


----------



## night crawler (Sep 30, 2013)

Never went in the dock then to see where the littel door went. Take him down. Thanks for a great report


----------



## wittykitty (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow, how clean is that place! DO you know how long it has been abandoned?


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 30, 2013)

It's been closed just over two years.


----------



## wittykitty (Sep 30, 2013)

And not trashed yet? Lets hope chavs don't see it, what a wonderful find, thanks UrbanX. Strange how there are files still in that cabinet, the rest looks cleaned out by the owner.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Sep 30, 2013)

Great set!
Looks very interseting,
Thanks..


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 30, 2013)

Tip top -as always, ta for posting UX


----------



## magmo (Sep 30, 2013)

It wasn't really abandond.... You just arived early for your case and took some pictures...


----------



## Potter (Oct 6, 2013)

Fantastic find


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 6, 2013)

I like the look of this! Very nice find Mr X


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 7, 2013)

Great find and some fab shots. Thanks.

There must be lots of these old courts sitting around empty. Apparently the gov't ordered 142 of them be closed in England/Wales.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 7, 2013)

LittleOz said:


> Great find and some fab shots. Thanks.
> 
> There must be lots of these old courts sitting around empty. Apparently the gov't ordered 142 of them be closed in England/Wales.



Yep, It's just a case of going through the list.

This is only my second (behind Ipswich) but theres got to be a lot more out there still doable. Sheffield obviously, but generally there's been relatively few reports on the courts since the mass closure.


----------



## krela (Oct 8, 2013)

Bristols has been done a few times, it was accessible for quite a while but didn't get much attention, it's now got the asbetos removal/demo teams in.


----------



## John_D (Oct 8, 2013)

Great find, and of course superb pics Lee.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 8, 2013)

Dont know how I missed this report,ace photos.


----------



## banshee (Oct 8, 2013)

i love all the tradesmens names.i still do this on jobs


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 9, 2013)

*Blimey!! Thats a bit good that is!! *


----------



## MrDan (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow, fantastic. Well done that man!


----------



## Cachewoo (Oct 10, 2013)

That's deluxe rummaging.


----------



## GPSJim (Dec 15, 2013)

Wow! Great set of images, mate! Puts my tour of Sheffield Crown Court to shame.


----------



## S6Boy (Dec 16, 2013)

Fantastic, great shots and very interesting seeing 'behind the scenes' 
I wondered what was written on the note on the judges stand.
Very nice..


----------

